# Tank Prices



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

what would be a good price for a 200 gallon tank


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

go with craigslist and i see them going for $450. new they are about 800-1000 just for the tank


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

used i try to pay a dollar or two a gallon for glass tanks that are larger depending on what all is included. so if its a 75g i will pay 75 but if its a 125 or larger with stand and lights i may pay 250 for it. acrylic tanks are a grey area as they demand more money as well so 2-3 dollars a gallon is fair in most cases. but always negotiate unless the tank is free lol.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would say about 700$-800$ new plus tax though it depends on who is around you that is selling them as the diffence in price between some vendors could be a few hundred $ so you want to look around for a good tank from a good vendor.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Dollar a gallon only qualifies up to about 100 gal. once you get into larger sizes you're looking more realistically 2 dollars a gallon. 2 bucks a gallon holds true pretty much the whole spectrum for a used acrylic.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

When I bought my 125g i got it at regular price for 300$. I noticed that it seemd over 125g the tank price does increase drastically as a 150g was something like 450-550$ for just abit more hight so I stopped at 125g. I don't think you will be able to find a 200g for less then 600$ new. Used can obviously be alot cheaper.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 1, 2010)

It really depends on where you're buying it. Near me prices vary from $2/gallon (55G+) to $5-8/gallon


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

tanks are so expensive its sick. thank god I got one off kijiji. a dude sold me a 60 with canopy, lights gravel, and a 300 dollar stand for 150 bucks. Dont give the government your hard earned money. dont pay taxes if you dont have to. they'll just foolishly squander and missuse it anyway. they can ***** @#$%^& . #$%^% *****

buy used!!!!!!


----------



## mitchb (Feb 26, 2011)

I usually say, or look, at around a dollar a gallon up to 75-90 gallons, from there it will go up.

If I could get a 450 gallon for 450 I'd be in heaven









Another thing to keep in mind is the condition of the tank, I'd way rather pay 100 more for a 180+ tank that has better looking seals than one that has been sitting and is a better deal, unless you like resealing it yourself.

Just keep looking and saving, one day a tank will come along that you can get for a good deal. Took me forever but I found my 180 with stand for around $300.


----------

